# Remap and insurance...



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quick question for those who have had a remap...

Just wondering how much your insurance went up by? I've been looking into it for a while, and got a quote today but was considerably higher than I expected. I know some insurance companies frown on any modifications, just wondering how it affected yours?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

How would they ever find out?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

try blufin! (i think thats how you spell it)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

AndyD said:


> How would they ever find out?


I have never noticed if any of my cars have had a re-map, and I don't know how the insurance company could either..

:thumb:


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just peace of mind for me tbh.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Had my S4 remapped. I was going to be a naughty boy and not tell the insurance, even though my best mate sorted the insurance out for me. Unfortunately I posted on an Audi forum that I had it done, and my reg was my username. Fast forward a week and a new owner/forum member happened to call the insurance company to get a quote for his car and while chatting to my mate happened to mention my car as he had looked at buying it too and voila. Luckily my mate didn't bat an eyelid and added the mod to the policy and said it didn't incur a load to the premium.

Sorry for the long winded ramble.


----------



## Kingy (Feb 14, 2009)

When I was running a track bike I kept insured I had a phone around. Some brokers weren't interested some were. It was down to which insurance underwriter they dealt with. Some underwriters will accept mods/ remaps with little or no loading (just remember to write them down on the statement of facts you sign and send back if not directly mentioned on policy). Other underwriters will only deal with standard vehicles or minor cosmetic alterations. 
I got the bike sorted with no loading. (A fair few disclosed extras plus PC3 remap). 

Worth a phone around imho to see what other companies can offer.


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

FocusTDCi180 said:


> Had my S4 remapped. I was going to be a naughty boy and not tell the insurance, even though my best mate sorted the insurance out for me. Unfortunately I posted on an Audi forum that I had it done, and my reg was my username. Fast forward a week and a new owner/forum member happened to call the insurance company to get a quote for his car and while chatting to my mate happened to mention my car as he had looked at buying it too and voila. Luckily my mate didn't bat an eyelid and added the mod to the policy and said it didn't incur a load to the premium.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded ramble.


Was this the 2.7 biturbo or 4.2 V8? I have the V8, and was contemplating a remap, but really don't think it would give enough "bang per buck" on a N/A car?


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

tonyflow said:


> Was this the 2.7 biturbo or 4.2 V8? I have the V8, and was contemplating a remap, but really don't think it would give enough "bang per buck" on a N/A car?


It was the 2.7. I agree about the gains for an N/A car, although I guess it depends if anything else is done to the car? Exhaust etc... 4.2 V8 sounds so sweet through gutted cat Milltek

Sorry for the O/T OP


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I use Chris Nott insurance, Halifax woudnt insure my Mondeo with remap so went to Chris Nott.

Worked out £60 extra.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mine worked out an extra £30 for the van.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

AndyD said:


> How would they ever find out?


Brill and peeps wonder why insurance is so high! not to mention if you crashed into my car and found your policy was void


----------



## Smarties (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a map on my N/A 2.0 engine and it cost about £6 on the premium, taking the total to £508 for the year.
Unfortuantely I only got about 5bhp and 9lb of Torque from the £350 and a morning spent out.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheers for the replies guys. Think I'll call them again, and make sure they got it right!


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know how insurance works in the UK, but I had my full coverage on my Civic (~$3500) and was paying about $1100 annually. I have extensive modifications, so after an appraisal of my car, I did stated-value insurance at $10,000, and my premium went DOWN by about $300. Don't ask me how...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

SoCal EJ1 said:


> I don't know how insurance works in the UK, but I had my full coverage on my Civic (~$3500) and was paying about $1100 annually. I have extensive modifications, so after an appraisal of my car, I did stated-value insurance at $10,000, and my premium went DOWN by about $300. Don't ask me how...


a UK insurance firm stated recently that people with modded cars are a lower risk,...

http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/blog/2009/04/aa-nitrous-bogus-stats.html


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

interesting find. thanks for that


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Just reinsured the Focus ST, running Race+ on a DS remap and with a Dreamscience induction kit the cost was £32 more:thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I've gone through Chris Knott and with all my mods declared it was actually cheaper than without any mods declared on the next cheapest insurer. 

Mods include extra 40bhp, lowered, induction kit, exhausts etc.


----------



## Greg.w (Apr 21, 2009)

im going to insure mine as a chip.be about an extra 70-100 quid which i thought was not bad

and if the insurance want to find something they will

my mate had a remapped ibiza,crashed it,even replaced the remapped ecu with a standard 1 so they wouldnt know but as soon as the guy plugged the car on diagnostics he said youve changed the ecu in the past week and they didnt pay out.he was gutted but tought him a lesson


----------



## GazT4R` (Apr 20, 2009)

Greg.w said:


> im going to insure mine as a chip.be about an extra 70-100 quid which i thought was not bad
> 
> and if the insurance want to find something they will
> 
> my mate had a remapped ibiza,crashed it,even replaced the remapped ecu with a standard 1 so they wouldnt know but as soon as the guy plugged the car on diagnostics he said youve changed the ecu in the past week and they didnt pay out.he was gutted but tought him a lesson


Yeh they can see, despite whatever bull the chip company say. Mine shows up on my Volvo on the dealer VADIS software, they can also log chip changes, flashes etc. dependant on vehicle. At the end of the day if your coughing up 3-500 for a remap then whats another 100 for the insurance. I've spent 100 on a machine and polishes etc in the last week so £8-9 a month for the insurance I can manage lol.


----------



## SoliD (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine went up a whopping 20quid when I had mine remapped, Mondeo ST220 btw - that was on an insurance premium of about 1k, didnt make a difference to my policy this year though. Not worth the risk of not disclosing it to your insurer imo.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Try greenlight, a lot of us with Focus St`s use them and they are mod friendly :thumb: ie don`t charge extra.


----------

